# Do you think a book like this could be published?



## Androxine Vortex (Mar 23, 2013)

I was reading a book that listed everything in Greek Myth in a chronological order. This book is written in a sort of Tell, don't show fashion. It doesn't go into detail about the characters and their emotions, it just tells what happens in the story. I've been working on a very, very extensive myth about an entire pantheon of gods, creation myth, nations and empire, etc. And I was thinking of writing a book that covered the entire chronological history of my myth, including what is supposed to happen at the "end of times." 

I want to write it in an "old" format, sort of like how things sound in the Bible. So this book (I plan on calling it the, Ashurya, would be a "holy book" for my fictional myth. So you might read a passage like,

And the God Qajaaf spoke to the nation of Da' Shazzar, who's people have rejected the words and teachings of Neku, and that their temples are empty of sacrifice and prayer, "Let the many kingdoms of man listen, so that they might hear my voice. And lo! I say to you, that whosoever raises their hand to strike against or turn away their face so that they might ignore or even he who chooses to not walk the obedient path laid out before you, they who have chosen this shall not have their name written on the stones in my hall. A woe to those whose names are not written, for a second death awaits you. Your body will be then dust and your spirit forbidden to return to the world for those who walk the path of wickedness shall not be permitted beyond my gates. For you are with great wickedness and in the eyes of Shefehk, a subject to the false teachings of Vereshu."


Sort of that style of writing (and not just dialogue) I know its a bad example but its all I could come up with at the time. So do you think if a book was written like this, just telling an entire collection of chronological myths? Would it have a chance of getting published?


----------



## Ireth (Mar 23, 2013)

I think it could. It worked for Tolkien's The Silmarillion, after all.


----------



## Devor (Mar 23, 2013)

It's my understanding that the Silmarillion didn't do well in Tolkein's lifetime.  I think you're talking about a book that would only appeal to fanboys.  My advice is to continue writing fiction, and not think about the fanboys just yet.

That said, there are ways you could develop the myth piecemeal as a promotional tool.  If you really want to write the myths, I think you'd have better luck with that approach.  But, again, it would never be your "baby," as Zero Angel expressed it.


----------



## Meyer (Mar 28, 2013)

I think such a book would only be successful as additional material for an already established setting, be it a fictional series, film, television series, video game, etc.

Developing such a manuscript while creating a novel could prove very constructive.  It could also be useful as a 'bible' if you were attempting to pitch a fantasy setting for some form of game.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm not sure what you meant by fan boys, Devor.

I've been reading a lot of Homer and think I might actually want to write all of my work in this style. I don't know what genre it would be, modern fantasy with old poetic influence?

Like earlier today I was writing some dialogue and I wrote, "I don't know how much longer we can last. I can't continue like this." But really I wanted to write, "Alas, I can not see hope for I am great with sorrow." I don't know why but I have always wanted to write in this old poetic style but I guess was worried no one would read or publish my books. I'm not going to go overboard and use Thy and Thou Art but when reading you can tell its different. I think this might work in my favor because its how I naturally want to write.

Now I'm not dumb I do realize that if I do this the chances of people picking up my book drops because this is a style not everyone will enjoy. But its how I want to write and I'm not in it for fame or money. This is something I've been wrestling with in my mind the past few days.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's the thing....your modern audience probably won't go for it, but I think you already know that. The old poetic epics have their merits but, for the most part, you'll likely turn away most modern readers. I say "likely" & "probably" because it's not a certainty. The old adage "if it works" always applies to these choices.

In my opinion, modern audiences require a modern writing style. There are exceptions to this, but they're rare. In some cases this tends to streamline style & may cause a lack of distinction and variety in the market. However, if you're not concerned about a readership & you have decided you want to try writing in this style, I say go for it. What do you have to lose by experimenting? Nothing but time. You're young & that time will pass regardless of what you're doing. Experimentation should be encouraged. Who knows? Perhaps you'll strike a chord and develop a fan base that's secretly or unconsciously clamoring for something like this.

As far as publishing a story in the old poetic style... I'd say it's unlikely, but that's true for 95% or more of all submitted work regardless of style. Traditional publishers don't take many risks with new authors, let alone new authors that write in a style that most will consider dated. In today's market, with the soaring popularity of self-publishing, that's not your only option.


----------



## Devor (Apr 2, 2013)

Androxine Vortex said:


> I'm not sure what you meant by fan boys, Devor.



I don't think many people would pick up a book like you've described unless they were already heavily interested in understanding the lore of your world.  What you're describing is a _companion piece_, and not a primary seller in your catalog.


----------



## skip.knox (Apr 2, 2013)

I agree about the companion piece bit. But you might try thinking beyond "can I get this published".  This might be a perfect candidate for self-publishing. Then write a cracking good novel and people will buy this for background.


----------



## ThomasCardin (Apr 5, 2013)

I could see passages from a book like that used between chapters in a fantasy, adding a great deal of depth and authenticity to a story's narrative. 

I could also see you hooking up with an illustrator to make something work without having a story narrative. Make it into a big, heavily illustrated coffee table book like a leatherbound, hand crafted Necronomicon.


----------



## Devor (Apr 5, 2013)

ThomasCardin said:


> I could also see you hooking up with an illustrator to make something work without having a story narrative. Make it into a big, heavily illustrated coffee table book like a leatherbound, hand crafted Necronomicon.



That would be really cool, but you'd have to sell a ton of them just to make up the overhead cost.


----------



## The Dark One (Apr 8, 2013)

I daresay you meant all that just as an example, but I struggled to reach the end just of that short passage. As others have said, the quasi-biblical verses could certainly enrich a more standard narrative, but even then the QV verses would need to make some sort of sense by themselves. What would be really cool would be if the reader gradually became aware that the verses contained a riddle - the solution to which would be an epic moment for the religion but also central to the unfolding of the plot. A sort of fantasy da Vinci Code?


----------



## Storm Kesocascay (Apr 11, 2013)

If you came out with a book related to that myth or uses that myth, it's a great idea. It outlines the idea of the events and also gives your readers and fans a little more background info. 

A perfect example is the creators of The Legend of Zelda. After the first few games came out, they came out with a book called "Hyrule Historia" which gives the history, myth, and lore of all of Hyrule. (Up to, I believe the Skyward Sword. I'm not exactly sure if they include Twilight Princess, but it is possible.)

I mainly recommend, however, timing it just right for when the book starts to sell well or gain popularity to publish the myth, but that's all up to you.

When sending it to the publisher, be sure to make it really, and I mean REALLY detailed as if it really is a historical reference to your story, like a history book, and give any books that it is related to, even if they are published already or published by another publisher, so that way they can see the relations.


----------



## ArthurWalterson (Jun 1, 2013)

Ireth said:


> I think it could. It worked for Tolkien's The Silmarillion, after all.


That's what I was thinking.
Yeah, I think it could sell. And you certainly succeeded in the bible-style writing. I liked the little clip you put there.
And making it into a massive volume _would_ be awesome.


----------



## oloris (Jun 25, 2013)

Ireth said:


> I think it could. It worked for Tolkien's The Silmarillion, after all.



I agree with what everyone says here. It can work if you have a solid novel or two with an established readership, like with The Silmarillion and The History of Middle-earth.


----------



## Ddruid (Jun 25, 2013)

I've been wanting to read the Simarillion for a while. 

Personally, I think it's awesome that you're creating a whole world with its own mythology, pantheon and history. I agree with T. Allen Smith. If this is the way you want to write, then noone's stopping you but yourself. Publishers might probably be reluctant to accept it but you never know, the readers might surprise you. I liked the snippet you posted and I would think that an entire book packed with myths and folklore in this style would be fantastic. Right now, I wouldn't suggest worrying about getting published. There are myriads of ways to get your work to an audience today. 

But that work has to work for you before it can work for anybody else. A writer should always write a book which he would want to read. So stick to your dreams and keep writing. Right now the only person you should want to please is yourself.

Wishing you luck and success, Androxine.


----------

